# QUALITY shop in New England for VW tuning ?



## AEGTI3913 (May 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good, experienced shop for VW tuning in the New England area?

My turbo is on it's last leg I think at around 100k and I'm thinking of an upgrade with associated other parts needed to do it right. I need a place that's both experienced in VW and tuning them, and at the same time really cares about the work they are doing. Not guys slapping stuff on a car because everyone on the forums thinks it's cool.

I was taking my car to Shine Racing, but they are now closed, and I can't find a good place to go to now, both for normal maintenance, and the new upgrades I'm considering.

Thanks in advance for any advice. eace:


----------



## bkdlays (May 5, 2009)

My friend recommended excelerate performance in Branford CT 

Personally I don't know them, but they did his Apr tune and he was happy.


----------

